# Baby rabbit - strange death - any ideas?



## exonian (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi all

I bought a pet rabbit from Pets at Home in January. He was the most gentle sweet rabbit I ever had - Dutch in colouring. We had him for about a week and one afternoon he looked unwell - sort of sad looking and sorry for himself. I brought him inside and cuddled him and he had what seemed to be a fit or seizure in my arms and died. The whole family were obviously really upset, more so me because he died in my arms. 

Does anyone have any idea what could have been wrong with him? Pets at Home were really understanding but didn't know why. I have a voucher to get another rabbit and am choosing a new one today!

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Never chose the rabbit that sits at the back and looks soft and cuddly as these are the rabbits that are going to end up being sick or dyeing in a short time, you need to be looking for the bolder rabbit that is doing a lot of running about, the one that is not afraid of coming up to you.

Never let you heart take over when looking at livestock

I have been breeding and exhibiting rabbits for over 30 years


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

hi 
wen we wanted to get our second rabbit for company for our 1st rabbit we went to a house and i got to choose which one i liked, this one was at the back just sitting there and he just looked so cuddly, well we went for tht rabbit and he gets on fine with our other rabbit, the only problem we have with him is tht we have to chase him around the garden just to pick him up.
thnx
leanne


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

leanne said:


> hi
> wen we wanted to get our second rabbit for company for our 1st rabbit we went to a house and i got to choose which one i liked, this one was at the back just sitting there and he just looked so cuddly, well we went for tht rabbit and he gets on fine with our other rabbit, the only problem we have with him is tht we have to chase him around the garden just to pick him up.
> thnx
> leanne


You should keep him in a run for his safty and so you can catch him when you want to put him in his hutch.


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

MADgical-Animals-UK said:


> You should keep him in a run for his safty and so you can catch him when you want to put him in his hutch.


i no we should get a run but i would rather them have the run of the garden so they get more excersise


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

leanne said:


> i no we should get a run but i would rather them have the run of the garden so they get more excersise


Not only is a run better for your rabbits safety, but it also stops your rabbit eating anything in your garden which is poisonous to rabbits, with a run you can place it on areas with no plants in it and just grass.


----------

